# John Brown of Wamphray and the Regulative Principle of Worship



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 11, 2008)

Posted on my PB Blog now
John Brown of Wamphray:Singing of Psalms, Hymns and Spiritual Songs 2 - The PuritanBoard


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 11, 2008)

Like the new avatar Chris - bit less scary than your other ones.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 11, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Like the new avatar Chris - bit less scary than your other ones.


Yep; and this is actually me, with my twin. But a bit dated (summer 1975; Royal Gorge overlook).


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 11, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Like the new avatar Chris - bit less scary than your other ones.
> ...



There are TWO of you?!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 11, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...


Yes; but we are into different stuff; I do what I do; he actually makes money.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > NaphtaliPress said:
> ...


----------

